# Any forgers in the house?



## sunnybob (20 Apr 2016)

I've had to put a new thin strip of beech into an 8 year old kitchen run of cabinets with beech faced board. The new fridge didnt fit into the old gap by 22mm. So I had to move the back and side boards and make this strip as an infill.

This strips visible area is only 22mm wide, but the full 90cm high.
Of course, the new stands out like a sore thumb in between the old units.
How can I darken this strip to make it blend more?
And when I say "darken" I really mean give it an older "glow" rather than actual dark. I just want to reduce the obvious mis match.
I've used danish oil, but after 2 coats its still glaring at me.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Apr 2016)

Leave it in direct sunlight for a few weeks. That should knock the colour out a bit. 

Coley


----------



## sunnybob (20 Apr 2016)

I want it darker, not bleached white.


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Apr 2016)

Put the rest of it in the sun  sorry

Coley


----------



## RobinBHM (20 Apr 2016)

I would think sunlight would make it darker! -it works with humans


----------



## ColeyS1 (20 Apr 2016)

RobinBHM":1scayowd said:


> I would think sunlight would make it darker! -it works with humans


I did think a picture would have helped in this instance  

Coley


----------



## AndyT (20 Apr 2016)

You can get an age-darkened appearance on small pieces of wood by gentle heating in a warm oven. I've seen examples such as replacement wedges on moulding planes, made of beech.

Whether this can be translated into a solution for a bigger piece is another matter, but if you have any offcuts it might be worth experimenting with a hot air gun.


----------



## sunnybob (20 Apr 2016)

Andy, Thats a good thought, but I'm worried the heat might twist the wood as its only 22mm x 18mm, even if it is 900mm long.

I'm up to almost a dozen coats of danish oil now, and its starting to look a little bit deeper on the shine. several more applications tomorrow will tell whether I need to get more serious or not.


----------



## MIGNAL (20 Apr 2016)

Beech will darken on exposure to UV, as does Oak. The 'rule' seems to be light woods darken, dark woods go a little lighter. I use the technique often and have a cabinet that contain UV lights. It takes time but a few days in the cabinet (or in direct sunlight) and the effect is certainly noticeable. It also gives a rather 'natural' look, as opposed to stains that can look a little forced.


----------



## sunnybob (20 Apr 2016)

I'll try it outside for a few hours. Our sun is fierce, I think a day would be too long. i'll report back


----------



## MattRoberts (20 Apr 2016)

Falling that, it's vinegar and steel wool time!


----------



## ED65 (21 Apr 2016)

MattRoberts":3ng7w7lj said:


> Falling that, it's vinegar and steel wool time!


That'll turn the beech grey. Not sure if that's what Bob is aiming for


----------



## sunnybob (21 Apr 2016)

Nope, Darker and deeper is what I need. I want the new wood to look like the 8 year old wood.


----------



## BenCviolin (21 Apr 2016)

If the infill is in place and you covered it with Danish oil then UVA lights aren't gonna elp. 
1. Does it REALLY matter ?
If so, then I'd strip the Danish oil off with alcohol or Rustin's you know what then stain the wood
with some very strong instant coffee or similar, you could try Van Dyke crystals and 101 other things. 

2. If it doesn't REALLY matter then just leave it alone and tell the owner of the kitchen it's a David Hockney.


----------



## MusicMan (21 Apr 2016)

Tea.


----------



## custard (21 Apr 2016)

> Any forgers in the house?



I first trained as a furniture maker in the early 80's, when there was still a healthy antique furniture market. Consequently most furniture making training included a large dose of antique restoration and re-finishing, as in those days that was still a viable business model. The key method we were taught for ageing timbers was by oxidising the surface with dilute nitric acid then neutralising it once the solution had dried. It works on all timbers but on some the effect is really dramatic, one application and Yew, Mahogany or Fruitwoods are suddenly two hundred years older.

For your Beech infill strip a few days in the sunshine will make a difference, if the Danish Oil has UV inhibitors you may need to strip it off, but it probably won't so I'd just leave it outside for a couple of days and then take a decision on next steps.


----------



## sunnybob (21 Apr 2016)

Its my wifes kitchen. I cant tell porkies and run away.
Its not permanently fixed yet.
I've got it outside sunning itself, but I'm not going to get into too much esoteric jiggery pokery.
I think I will just tell her its above my pay grade.


----------



## [email protected] (21 Apr 2016)

mix up some washing soda crystals in water quite strong and wipe that on and let dry....

on an offcut first!


----------



## MIGNAL (22 Apr 2016)

Danish Oil won't stop it darkening under UV, it will just slow the process down considerably. I used to finish the soundboards of my Lutes in a few coats of Danish Oil and a few years later they were distinctly Yellow/tan. Nothing like the creamy white of fresh Spruce. I didn't even try to expose them to UV.


----------



## sunnybob (22 Apr 2016)

Well, the sunlight test failed miserablly.
After a day and a half of our sun I would certainly be darker, but the beech shows no change at all.
Its going to stay as is.


----------



## MIGNAL (22 Apr 2016)

It has changed, it's just so slight that you haven't noticed it. The change is inevitable but needs more time. If you look at the old Beech wooden planes they are all far darker than freshly cut Beech. Part of that is the Linseed oxidising but partly it's the wood oxidising too.


----------



## screwpainting (28 Apr 2016)

Tell the wife that the only way to age it is to soak it in urine 8)


----------



## sunnybob (28 Apr 2016)

Nah, its in, thats an end to it.

To be fair, although it looks very different to the faced panels on either side of it, I compared it with the framing around the built in oven and its close enough to that to pass muster.


----------

